# Solved: Call of Duty 4 on W7 screen problem



## rachet (Oct 12, 2008)

I just recently installed W7 and put on COD4. Now when I had the game on Vista, the game would be in full screen no matter the resolution. say 800x600

Now in Window 7 I have the resolution on 800x600 and its in full screen but has a back boarder if that makes sense. like it reaches the top and bottom of the screen but not the side. It is only truly full screen when its on max resolution which is 1440x900.

I'd have it on 1440x900 but my graphics card isn't the best =[ and I'm trying to get the most fps out of the game. So can anyone help with the screen problem?

I have updated my graphics card so no problem there. I have downloaded all the updates for COD4. Windows is up to date, from what Windows updater is saying...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well it sounds like it's trying to go widescreen. I don't know if CoD's options, so check the video settings for the game.


----------



## KREATOR (Nov 3, 2009)

I have the exact same issue in windows 7 with Gunbound and I do have a good graphics card (look at my computer specs). This problem does not appear in earlier versions of windows as vista or xp. I guess its not the graphics card or the game configurations. It must be something in W7?


----------



## rachet (Oct 12, 2008)

That's what i'm thinking it is. I'm still trying to figure it out. The configurations in the game options wouldn't do anything. Only if you put it on the max resolution your screen is at is when you'll get it coming to the screens.

I play in window mode now cause it's just annoying to have it not extended to the ends. =[ I'll look harder, see if i can find anything.


----------



## KREATOR (Nov 3, 2009)

that would be great since I've also been looking for a solution to this issue... Im pretting sure it's something in W7


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I found this, though I don't know why it would be different for Windows 7 than with XP:

While widescreen displays vary greatly in physical size, a few common resolutions are most often found. These are: 1280x720, 1280x768, 1280x800, 1440x900, 1680x1050, 1920x1080, 1920x1200, and 2560x1600. *Additionally, support for these resolutions (except 2560x1600) are required for a game to be WSGF Certified.*

I will keep looking though.

EDIT: That WSGF is the site i got the information from... so i doubt it's a standard of any kind, but have a look at this site: http://www.widescreengamingforum.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


----------



## rachet (Oct 12, 2008)

I was thinking maybe it was just COD4, but i bought MW2 and the same problem just happened =[.

I researched it a bit from google  and found these
http://windows7forums.com/windows-7-support/8038-800x600-res-full-screen-but-not-widescreen.html

http://www.complexitygaming.com/forums/showthread.php?p=21805

In both they have the same problem but with different apps. They are saying theres an option that we can change with our screens or nvidia/ATI options. I'm gonna test it out and see what I can find out. I'll post up straight away if it works


----------



## rachet (Oct 12, 2008)

Okay I got it working  My game is running on 800x600 resolution.

For Nvidia:

Nvidia Control Pannel> Adjust Desktop Size and Position>Use my built-in Scaling.

I had it on Use Nvidia scaling with Fixed aspect Ratio. So you could either have it as Use Nvidia Scaling or Use my built-in Scaling then hit apply.

I know not about ATI but they said in the other forum

"catalyst contral panel called Theater Mode. in there youll find something where you can switch the aspect ratio to 4:3 or 16:9 by resolution"

I'm guessing you change it to 16:9 cause thats widescreen so everything changes to that.

I wont mark it as solved till KREATOR has the okay.


----------



## KREATOR (Nov 3, 2009)

Allright... Fixed!  on NVIDIA
but i cant find the solution with my laptop which has an ATI graphics card...


----------



## rachet (Oct 12, 2008)

That I wouldn't know. Doesnt it have some sort of option like Nvidia?
Catalyst control panel? Look harder cause it should have one.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well since you are using a laptop, it may be in the BIOS (going from old old experience)


----------

